# Eine schöne Leiche



## espe777

*Eine schöne Leich*

¿Qué significa esta expresión? ¿Cuando se utiliza? He visto que está relacionada con los funerales, pero no entiendo qué significa ni cuál es su traducción al español. ¿Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## jester.

No conozco tal locución, sólo puedo darte una traducción literal: "cadáver bonito"


----------



## espe777

¿Pero cómo se dice cadáver? ¿Leich o Leiche?


----------



## elroy

"Leich*e*," con "e."


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
se puede decir Leich' en dialecto o en un sentido ironico.
No seria tan raro leer o escuchar ''eine schoene Leich' ".
saludos


----------



## jester.

Sin embargo, tengo que decir que "Leich" me suena mucho a "Laich". "Laich" significa "desove".


----------



## Bonjules

jester. said:


> Sin embargo, tengo que decir que "Leich" me suena mucho a "Laich". "Laich" significa "desove".


Jester, no creo que seri'a un problema serio con el articulo masculino (de 'Laich), el sonido diferente y el contexto.
De hecho, pensando mas en eso, yo pefiero 'eine schoene Leich'. Ya es una frase contradictoria en si misma y probablemente iro'nica.
'Sie war halt so eine schoene Leich' (podri'a ser algo de Brecht)
saludos


----------



## espe777

Gracias por las respuestas. Yo creo que se refiere a cadáver, ya que tiene mucho sentido en el texto. Os dejo un par de frases para que veáis el contexto:

"Das war eine schöne Leich", sagt man in Hessen, wenn die Feier nach dem Begräbnis gelungen war.

Yo lo que quería saber si sólo es una frase irónica que aparece en el texto o, si por el contrario, es una expresión común en alguna zona de Alemania.


----------



## jester.

Bonjules said:


> Jester, no creo que seri'a un problema serio con el articulo masculino (de 'Laich), el sonido diferente y el contexto.
> De hecho, pensando mas en eso, yo pefiero 'eine schoene Leich'. Ya es una frase contradictoria en si misma y probablemente iro'nica.
> 'Sie war halt so eine schoene Leich' (podri'a ser algo de Brecht)
> saludos



Pues, creo que en mi dialecto nunca se diría "Leich" pero no importa.


----------



## Bonjules

espe777 said:


> "Das war eine schöne Leich", sagt man in Hessen, wenn die Feier nach dem Begräbnis gelungen war.
> 
> Yo lo que quería saber si sólo es una frase irónica que aparece en el texto o, si por el contrario, es una expresión común en alguna zona de Alemania.


 
Exacto, espe! Gracias por la frase completa.
Es interesante: Tenemos aqui' un 'pars pro toto',
'die Leich' figureando por todo el evento. Como tu sabes,
funerales muchas veces tienen esa tension entre lo serio, tragico y lo banal, gracioso, o pomposo. En el pasado hubo un 'Leichenschmaus' un 'banquete', comida y alcohol pra consolar (y 'celebrar' la vida del difunto). 'Exitoso' fue a veces tener todo el mundo borracho.
Puede ser una tradicio'n in Hesse, pero me imagino en otros lugares tambien (Desafortunadamente, los funerales son mas austeros en estos dias!).
saludos


----------



## espe777

Muchísimas gracias Bonjules, es todo lo que necesitaba saber!


----------



## AGATHA2

espe777 said:


> *Eine schöne Leich*
> 
> ¿Qué significa esta expresión? ¿Cuando se utiliza? He visto que está relacionada con los funerales, pero no entiendo qué significa ni cuál es su traducción al español. ¿Alguien lo sabe?


 
Hola! 

"A schöne Leich´" (en dialecto de Viena) es un entierro bonito con mucha gente, muchas flores etc.

como aqui somos muy mórbidos  "a schöne Leich´" es el deseo de mucha gente 

saludos


----------

